# حدوتة جيل إنما ليها العجب



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*كان  هناك اتنين اصدقاء علماء، راحوا يشربوا، ولما وصلوا للميه كل واحد فيهم  طلع من جيبه انبوبة اختبار معملية وأخذ عينه، وبعدين راحوا سوا المعمل  علشان يحللوا الميه، وكل واحد فيهم طلع بنتيجة واختلفوا مع بعض واتخانقوا،  وفضلوا على الحال ده لمدة 4 ايام بلياليهم ناسيين عطشهم الحقيقي حتى ماتوا  من العطش.​*​*وهو ده اللي بيحصل النهاردة مع معظم شباب هذا الجيل، كل  واحد فيهم يعيش عالم وعارف كل حاجة ويقعد يتخانق على كام نظرية وكام فكرة  ومن كتر جوعه وعطشة نفسه تجف زي الغصن المقطوع من الشجرة، فلا عرف يعيش زي  ما كان قبل معرفته، ولا حتى المعرفة نفعته في حاجة، وبقت حياته فراغ نفسي  وعاطفي ومحصلتها فلس في فلس*.​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 سبتمبر 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *كان  هناك اتنين اصدقاء علماء، راحوا يشربوا، ولما وصلوا للميه كل واحد فيهم  طلع من جيبه انبوبة اختبار معملية وأخذ عينه، وبعدين راحوا سوا المعمل  علشان يحللوا الميه، وكل واحد فيهم طلع بنتيجة واختلفوا مع بعض واتخانقوا،  وفضلوا على الحال ده لمدة 4 ايام بلياليهم ناسيين عطشهم الحقيقي حتى ماتوا  من العطش.​*​*وهو ده اللي بيحصل النهاردة مع معظم شباب هذا الجيل، كل  واحد فيهم يعيش عالم وعارف كل حاجة ويقعد يتخانق على كام نظرية وكام فكرة  ومن كتر جوعه وعطشة نفسه تجف زي الغصن المقطوع من الشجرة، فلا عرف يعيش زي  ما كان قبل معرفته، ولا حتى المعرفة نفعته في حاجة، وبقت حياته فراغ نفسي  وعاطفي ومحصلتها فلس في فلس*.​​​



جميل آوي التأمل دا ..،​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2017)

*ربنا يحمينا كلنا من صورة العلم الذي يُصيب النفس بالعجرفة والجفاف
حتى ينسى احتياجه ويموت عطشان وجعان للبر 
*​*
*


----------

